# are slingshots childish?



## Jonathan Wong (Dec 4, 2014)

teenagers take your looks ,skills and how much money you got very seriously this day.most of my friends play videogames and stuff like that.but for me i play slingshot i think it is kind of embarrasing cuz im afraid most of my friends will think that slingshot are just lame poor kids toys. how bout you ?your opinions?


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Slingshots are not childish. Jeorg sprave proved that by putting a 25mm steelball through 40mm kitchen countertop.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I've caught many meals hunting with a slingshot. There is nothing childish about providing food for yourself and your family


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

get new friends . . . :mellow:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Are baseballs , basketballs ,footballs. golf balls childish ? Children play with them yet successful adults play with them making it a lucrative career.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

If their controllers were your targets it would destroy their game controllers. 
There's nothing that their-up up down down left right B A START cheat codes can do to you or your slingshot


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i am a 43 year old kid that plays with a toy slingshot and dont give a rats a$$ who thinks its childish if it is than i am.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

If my friends thought I am childish for playing with slingshots, I would just ignore them, especially if they thought X-Box, et al are cool. You know what is really childish? Someone who thinks what he likes is all that matters.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

We do not stop playing because we grow old ... We grow old because we stop playing.

Never, never loose the child in you. Play whenever you can, and take delight in simple things.

Are slingshots childish??? You bet they are!!! And thank goodness for that! I hope to remain a child for as long as I am alive.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Show them one of the videos of bill,Treefork,mj, Charles and countless others shooting targets most of us can't imagine hitting. They are probably jealous of you and are too embarresd to ask for help. This type of situation will always be a part of life unfortunately. Enjoy your slingshots and the Forum.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I just re-discovered slingshots after many years away. The slings I have now are some of the best I ever owned. The power with a balance of ammo weight and power source can be devastating, no this is not an X Box toy, this, in the right hands is a very viable tool for food gathering. Hitting a target with a heavy projectile at high slingshot velocity is not joke !

And on another note, if your friends don't like it or don't understand, I would tell them to pound sand !

wll


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

you can not beat being out in the fresh air its better than sitting playing games all day stuck inside nothing childish about slingshots they are a serious tool


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Jonathan Wong said:


> teenagers take your looks ,skills and how much money you got very seriously this day.most of my friends play videogames and stuff like that.but for me i play slingshot i think it is kind of embarrasing cuz im afraid most of my friends will think that slingshot are just lame poor kids toys. how bout you ?your opinions?



Sure they are... so what?!
Didn't you know that in the animal kingdom "the more advanced the intelligence the more the need for play"?!

Seriously, many of the most prominent members of the slingshot shooting community have done incredible things and have been involved in some of the most "Manly" and adult activities even possible.
Included in our ranks are current and ex Marine Snipers, Navy SEALs, SWAT, Fire fighters, Special Forces from all branches of the military... and I personally know there are also CEOs of some of the world's largest companies and banking institutions... 
Also among our ranks are beauty queens and average Joes...

This is a sport that appeals to many because of it's pure simplicity yet provocative nature... it's a toy, a weapon and a passion all in one... so just have fun Man!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

You found a Lot of New Friends right hear ! 
Cheers


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 73097


Babies like these but so do grown men.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Jonathan Wong said:


> teenagers take your looks ,skills and how much money you got very seriously this day.most of my friends play videogames and stuff like that.but for me i play slingshot i think it is kind of embarrasing cuz im afraid most of my friends will think that slingshot are just lame poor kids toys. how bout you ?your opinions?


then go find some good poor open minded friends and have fun,if your friends only like you for what you have or what you can offer they were not your friends anyways


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Video games, especially when played regularly bring on early stress related issues & a whole heap of bad habits usually accompany a gaming lifestyle too like poor diet, poor posture - this is a biggie that'll get you when you're older, lack of sleep (where your brain keeps playing so you're not resting) which in turn lead to irritability, lack of concentration & you just being a dufus with those closest to you.

I used to play in clan matches and spent a lot of time looking at a monitor. Sure you get cred for a round well played from your friends if they play too but in general, you'll have nothing to show for it unless you get sponsored but this takes many many hours, dedication and financial support. You're also exposed to a whole lot of mature content, be that language or graphic violence often brought in to the game by the players themselves.

Girls like a guy who can dance or play the guitar better than a guy who can do 20-1 headshots in Call of Duty or who has 2000XP.

Not that I know too much about slingshots but I can tell you that it teaches you patience, it's physical and if you get into the Slingshot building world, you'll develop your mind & dexterity too.
There's a young man on this site: ARTOFWEAPONS. He's earned a lot of respect from a lot of folks by doing what he loves and that makes him cool in my books.

How do girls feel about slingshots? I still think you're better off learning to dance or play the guitar  but in my mind, if ever you have to provide food by hunting, you'll be way ahead of the curb.

In short, do what you want. Popular opinion usually sucks but in my opinion very few games are thera(band)peutic.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

treefork said:


> images (4).jpg
> 
> Babies like these but so do grown men.


Do you think she shoots OTT or TTF ;- )

wll


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

wll said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > images (4).jpg
> ...


naw, a definite pickle fork shooter or bareback


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm 51 years old and still skateboarding.


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

nothing childish about them. I've improved my woodworking skills tremendously through attempts to make slingshots, learned to use power tools, learned to stalk game in the woods, and become a better shot with a deadly weapon. All my friends play video games too, but they all think slingshots are cool. Stick with it!


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Yes they are, daddy cool.

That's why we all enjoy our time here at 
the Intensive Care Kindergarten (ICK) so
much!
And why we grow so fine here.. 

My mom worked at the hospital,
as a nurse in the room where people
woke up after surgeries.
She said: "No matter what age, many
call for mom.."

We may wear out and grow experienced-
yet growing old is an illusion.. like time,
probably..



let's keep playing, like Charles said!
Let others grow old..

kind regards,

Be


----------



## J Stacy (Aug 7, 2014)

I make sling shots and I make boomerangs and feel both are fun and I really don't care what other people think because they enertain me ! You would be surprised how many people want to join in when they see you throwing boomerangs or see you dancing a soda can arround with a good sling shot. Most people , on examining the SS or boomerang ,really appreciate the fine wood work that either contains . Adults recognize quality work , young at heart recognize the fun they can have with them and want one. I have made 16 SS this year and given away 10 of them to friends , family and even my doctor . My wife has a lot of fun shooting hers ,kind of surprised by that -- plesantly, and so does my 8 year old grand daughter. There is the child in all of us ,we need to let them have fun too.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Imperial said:


> get new friends . . . :mellow:


Or just call em something else! Then show em what you can do with your slingshot, and steal their girlfriends! All of them...... At the same time!


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

What's childish to me is underestimating a tool that has serious capabilities and potential to be anything from a target shooter up to a hunter. Its what you think that matters, not what everyone else thinks. I openly broadcast to my friends and family that i use them and not once have i been made fun of. The people who doubt their potential will learn after i explain to them. Keep an open mind and dont worry about the peoples opinions who sit inside all day and look at a screen. Yes video games are a fine and convenient thing too but dont let it take over you. Anything productive that will get you breathing fresh air and enjoying nature is always good, and in my opinion can never be too much. What do you get from spending hours inside stuck to your screen? Nothing besides passing useful time. What do you get for spending hours outside? Sunlight, fresh air, productivity, adventure, peace, along with many other benefits. The habits and trends of today's world suck. Stick to what you enjoy and make the most of it. You hear stories from grandparents, parents, and even todays youth who go out and venture into nature even for hunting purposes and you'll hear all of the memories theyve made and emotions theyve felt when experiencing it. You think years from now your friends are going to pass down stories to their children and grandchildren about how they got a 10 killstreak or how many coins they collected? Tell em you're slingshot can punch a hole through any of their game systems along with the tv if all reasoning for proof fails


----------



## Failureisalwaysanoption (Sep 28, 2012)

Most hobbys and crafts are pretty cool, the more effort you put into it the more awesome it gets. A fine, well-crafted slingshot is not a toy, it's an object of great beauty.


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

yes ask my mother in law


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I got my first slingshot when I was about 6, now I am 61 and still see no difference in the amount of joy and hapiness when I stretch them rubbers and send one across the skies.

Age does not matter here, but rubbers do.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Prototype.x (Jun 16, 2014)

Dude I'm 15 all my friends play video games, wile I'm out in the shop making slings. I showed them slingshots and they thought I was awesome for being able to make them, even some of the girls I hang out with take interest in them when I got one on me. Point is that I do not think there childish.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Slingshots allow us to be more childlike, which in turn allows us to live a more deeply meaningful and fun life.

Mr. Hayes is absolutely correct- just look across the animal kingdom and observe the animals who 'play'. Elephants, monkeys, otters. All of these animals tend to live in social groups, live relatively long lives, and have what we call fun. Those who don't play, generally harden and age much more quickly than folks who take time to enjoy the joys of life. Slingshots are truly a joy and make life all the more rich and rewarding. Slingshots are quite possibly the fountain of youth!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I am almost 40 and I have had friends and family poke fun at my slingshot hobby. I figure that they just have never been lucky enough to enjoy shooting a slingshot. It is as simple as that. Now, after a year and a half, some of the same people who thought it was childish are asking me to make them slingshots. So are they childish? Probably. So what?! That does not make them any less enjoyable if you ask me. They are tools that should be enjoyed responsibly and are fun as well. Not too many hobbies stay fun for as long as some members have said they have enjoyed slingshots. That alone is enough for me. It gives me fun to look forward to. 
Video games are fun too. Don't get me wrong. I enjoy them, even at my age. But what would you do if it was 75 degrees and sunny outside? Go to your room and play video games? Or go shoot up some cans? You can always play video games when it rains.

As for what teenaged people find more valuable in a person, I can say that when I was 5, I thought my toys were the most important thing in the world, and when I was 15, I thought being cool or girls thinking I was cool was the most important thing. When I was 25 I thought money and position and travel and women were the most important. When I was 35 I thought about how my focus changed during my whole life. 
What I know now is that one must enjoy doing what they enjoy doing. Life is too short to let other people tell you what you like. Never let anyone make you feel like you should not enjoy something you like doing,( as long as you are not hurting others).

Teenagers have always been in a hurry to grow up. Rather trying to act like what they THINK is being a grown up. 
Trust me, you might spend those 8 teenage years trying to act all grown up, but you will spend much more of your life trying to do the things that make you feel young. For me, slingshots is one of those things. I hope it will be for you too.

Be well,
SF


----------



## JJH (Oct 2, 2013)

A toy slingshot may be childish but anythin that sends a steel ball down rang at 300 fps is not a toy


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

Prototype.x said:


> Dude I'm 15 all my friends play video games, wile I'm out in the shop making slings. I showed them slingshots and they thought I was awesome for being able to make them, even some of the girls I hang out with take interest in them when I got one on me. Point is that I do not think there childish.


That's like the same thing that happens to me! I'm fifteen, spend all my time in the shop, and my video-game playing friends think they're sweet!


----------



## Rick O'Shay (Dec 3, 2014)

I am almost 40 and have 4 young boys. I had a "WRIST ROCKET" when I was their age and had a blast with it. I happened on to this forum a couple of months ago and it re kindled my childhood interest. Well guess what Dad built for his boys for Christmas this year? Yep I am childish. I like to shoot and stab and cut stuff even at 39.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks, skills and money are all important but, as you get older, you begin to realize that they are not anywhere near as important as you thought they were when young. I'm 64 and I have a son that is 16 so this is an issue I have spent a good deal of time thinking about.

Young people are growing up in a different world than we older folks grew up in and so it's difficult to give advise but I will say this: There is a direct relationship between creativity and working and playing with your hands. What I and others have noticed is that younger people who spend an inordinate amount of time playing video games have a good deal more trouble with conceptualization and creativity because they cannot relate real-world issues one to another.

Spend some time with your friends playing video games but spend more time outside with slingshots, riding and repairing bicycles building things and tearing them apart and just plain having fun. This is especially important if you think you might one day be interested in architecture or engineering, medicine, science, chemistry etc. There is no substitute for getting out and learning/living.

Here's some good life advice that generally seems to take fifty or sixty years to figure out: There are a lot of people in this world. Some like slingshots (or other things you like) and some don't. Find the ones that like them and hang out with them. And don't worry about what the rest think. Learn this young and you will be a much happier person.

winnie


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

This topic: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

...I think I've said it all!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Listen to the elders!

Cheers!

E.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Quercusuber said:


> This topic: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
> 
> ...I think I've said it all!!
> 
> Cheers ...Q


 :yeahthat: ...but there 'could' be more "feeling's" about this topic.. I thinks the longevity of them speaks lots!...


----------



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

I have done some quirky videos (slings, War hammers, spear, etc.), for this reason, some forums have been asked of me, if I'm childish, crazy, terrorist or a hooligan.

But everything is just fun.

Well, maybe I'm a little bit crazy.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I really can care less what people think of my slinghabbit i do it for me. So far ive had very few negative responses concerning slingshots evan my brothers like it .


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Well...slingshot require a skill. Despite media depictions of them & their users, this is a fact. Video games (some, anyways)take skill. Again, despite media depictions of them & their users, this, too is a fact. The difference is that one has real-world physical implications. The jury is still out on the impact of psychological implications on The ladder, but the fact is is that you're honing a real-world skill with the slingshot. I love video games, & play them (when time provides) more than a grown man probably should. Not that I don't think they hone some skills too, but in terms of having value if the lights go out, I think that time spent shooting anything is valuable as a learning exercise. The glee gleaned from shredding a can might be seen as childish to some, but when that's translated into a perfectly clean headshot that resulted in zero suffering on the part of the recipient, & also put dinner on the table, then I think (even if done by a child) that is very much an adult pursuit.


----------



## RT- (Jan 9, 2014)

This thread is almost pin worthy.

The shared sentiments, many of which mirror my own, are what brought me to this forum and keep a slingshot in my hand. There was a long gap in my past without a slingshot, though I know that I will enjoy holding/shooting one every chance I get in the future. Slingshots being multifaceted - the disciplines of designing, making and shooting, the activity of hiking/scouting for materials (natural forks, etc.) - help keep me balanced in other areas of my life by having fun with this very engaging hobby.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm a big music/piano guy, and you'd think the task of playing a Beethoven sonata would have nothing in common with shooting marbles at a can, but I think shooting requires management of so many variables in your body that the brain is busier than it looks when we really strive for accuracy. Being fully engaged in trying to narrow my shots from 2" to 1" is a very meditative task.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I the skill it takes to shoot slinshots are far more involved than shooting a gun . I find it far more involved than any of my guns.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Byudzai said:


> I'm a big music/piano guy, and you'd think the task of playing a Beethoven sonata would have nothing in common with shooting marbles at a can, but I think shooting requires management of so many variables in your body that the brain is busier than it looks when we really strive for accuracy. Being fully engaged in trying to narrow my shots from 2" to 1" is a very meditative task.


Bach prelude in C...
...it's melted me since before I could speak...

You play piano? You sir, are one of my heroes. Are you classically trained?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...& a watchmaker...ever been to Lititz?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Well I've sort of hit that "I'm 35 with no wife or kids.... now what should I do?" point, and right now the answer is 1. Play beethoven's tempest sonata and brahms op. 119 in a recital and rock it and 2. build a slingshot worthy of SSOTM first prize. haven't tinkered with watches for a while or been to Lilitz, but I do have a lot of watch tinkerer tools.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes they are childish toys. I've got a few myself!


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Jonathan, you know, you spoke about your worries of your friends making fun of you for liking slingshots, but you haven't actually showed them. I think you should, especially if you made some of your slingshots yourself! I know that I showed my slingshots to my girlfriend, friends, coworkers and students, and they all think it's pretty neat. The girls like the craftsmanship in making the slingshots. The guys appreciate both the craftsmanship, the skill and the potential destructive power. When I went touring with the circus, I brought a slingshot with me, and I was worried that my coworkers would think I'm crazy, especially since I had never met them before. After I arrived in my apartment, met my roommate and had a discussion with him, I showed him my slingshot. He thought it was really cool and spent some time shooting with me. Turned out that a lot of the guys liked the slingshot, including some girls, and even my boss went shooting with me.

As to anything being childish... People who try not to be childish, or try to appear mature when they are not, are the most boring kind. Try to show your friends. I think there's good chances they'll like it. Or show them Youtube videos. I'm always happy to show slingshot videos to my friends.


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

:wave:


----------

